# Home Haunters Haven - Taking it Large Scale



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Sounds cool. 
Unfortunately, the commute from Colorado would be a slight drawback. 
I wish you success, though!


----------



## ManufacturedFear (May 13, 2012)

Haha yeah I can't say I'd blame you. Thanks for the good wishes!


----------

